# Voigtlander Bessa-R



## ben492 (Dec 30, 2006)

Here are some shots I took for eBay of my Voigtländer Bessa-R. I didn't get too into the perspective since I only had a 75mm equiv. to use with my D70. Tell me what you think. 

















Only low quality versions for now, sorry.


----------



## Don Simon (Dec 31, 2006)

I see a lot of white... IMO quite a bit of cropping is in order. Personally I'd prefer closer shots too to give a better idea of the condition of the camera (at this size I can't tell whether there's any minor scratches or marks).


----------



## fmw (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree.  Also the first shot is overexposed or has less contrast than it should.  A shot of a camera should be pretty detailed and close up, I think..  Something like this shot of my Mamiya 645E, as an example:


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 9, 2007)

I tried to take the periscope off one of those once so I could do street shots from the hip. the winder was sooo loud everyone thought I was a terrorist.. lol

It wasnt a 645, i think an earlier model where the viewfinder comes off. 
Still I love the relative simplicity and quality in the shots,. 

i thought it was a good idea at the time... lol


----------



## ben492 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, just remembered I made this thread. It's nice to see some constructive criticism, since it's something you don't find on a lot of forums.

I forgot to mention this was my first time doing any kind of product photography, and looking back I seem almost scared of getting too close in. So much so, in fact, that I was way to far out. I agree, it should fill almost the entire frame.

I've bought myself an exposure meter since so my exposures should be spot-on now.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a similar Voigtländer from my Opa!

I like the photos, but I agree with the cropping. Other than that it looks great!


----------

